# Furry Idols!



## GrinninCroc (Nov 13, 2006)

Furries are a part of pop culture.. wether people like it or not...

So, guys, which Pop Culture Furry is your fave? 

Tony the Tiger? Bugs Bunny? 

My fave has got to be the Fox from Old Spekled Hen... a brand of ale. 






He's brilliant isnt he!

So go on... Tell us who your fave Furry Idol is!


----------



## Wolfblade (Nov 13, 2006)

Teddy Ruxpin. No Contest. :3


----------



## Seb (Nov 13, 2006)

Simba has got to be a total idol  Too bad he is walking on four paws, but hey, some people may appreciate that!


----------



## brightlioness (Nov 13, 2006)

Yea, Simba is nice... That was one of my favorite movies growing up.


----------



## snow (Nov 13, 2006)

Uhmm excuse me but have you all forgotten the Popples




more cuteness than a carebear all wrapped into one little bear poof tail thingy
Not to mention a better animation budget


----------



## The Ancient Mariner (Nov 13, 2006)

Those Popple things are about four or five of the scariest things I've ever seen.


----------



## snow (Nov 13, 2006)

You love em


----------



## Jotun (Nov 13, 2006)

The fifth book in the "Pendragon" series had antropomophic charcaters in it, if that counts...


----------



## Icarus (Nov 13, 2006)

The Sobe Lizard
One of the only scalies I see in big business.


----------



## snow (Nov 13, 2006)

Does the cat guy from Kiss count?


----------



## Rhainor (Nov 13, 2006)

Icarus said:
			
		

> The Sobe Lizard
> One of the only scalies I see in big business.



What about the Geico gecko?


----------



## snow (Nov 13, 2006)

> What about the Geico gecko?



This little scamp gets a check from me every 3 months, If anything hes the most well off furry idol 

CLICK ME!
AND ME!!


----------



## garudaserpent (Nov 13, 2006)

I've actually always loathed cartoon animals, in lieu of anthropomorphization I mean.  Not to say there aren't any animal-based cartoons I enjoy, but as far as furries go I prefer the more artsy kind.

I'd say my first conscious introduction to anthro was probably Zelda II, the sidescrolling one that was all atmospheric and stuff.  It had all the lizardmen and birdmen and alligator men and dog men and whatnot, I think that's what got me started drawing that sort of thing...


----------



## TheLostWolf (Nov 13, 2006)

*wonder if the Road Rovers count


----------



## MidnightFury (Nov 13, 2006)

I think I second the Teddy Ruxpin comment.


----------



## tundra_arctic_wolf (Nov 13, 2006)

One icon I do like is the Chessie, the mascot for the Chesapeake and Ohio Railroad.


----------



## kitsubaka (Nov 13, 2006)

Heathcliff.........O-O...or felix the cat. >->


----------



## Leahtaur (Nov 13, 2006)

I always liked the anthros from the game Chrono Cross. Lynx was the shit. They even had plant anthros and a giant voodoo doll come to life.

When I was wee I had a Popples story book with accompanying book on tape. "When you hear this sound (weird, indescribable plosive sound), it's time to TURN THE PAGE! 8D"


----------



## BlitzWolf (Nov 13, 2006)

Bugs Bunny for me....one of the greatest smart-asses of all time. You cannot take away from his great one-liners. No doubt....


----------



## Sieneko (Nov 13, 2006)

TheLostWolf said:
			
		

> *wonder if the Road Rovers count


I sure hope they do! I loved Exile. 

A couple other childhood faves included Tony the tiger and Heathcliff, too.


----------



## Rhainor (Nov 14, 2006)

TheLostWolf said:
			
		

> *wonder if the Road Rovers count



"Road Rovers" was the sh*t, back in the day.  I miss that show.


----------



## bat-tron (Nov 14, 2006)

Sieneko said:
			
		

> TheLostWolf said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I loved Exile and Blitz. They are the hottest dog boys ever!


----------



## Icarus (Nov 14, 2006)

aww...I love the Geiko Gecko!!!
he's cute!!
little lizard...
*pets the gecko*


----------



## BlitzWolf (Nov 14, 2006)

bat-tron said:
			
		

> Sieneko said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh yeah...RR kicked ass. Always had a thing for Collie. Damn what I'd of done to tha....err, nevermind. 

I actually forgot that the husky, I believe he was, was named Blitz. I knew there was something about him I liked.


----------



## Wolfblade (Nov 14, 2006)

BlitzWolf said:
			
		

> Oh yeah...RR kicked ass. Always had a thing for Collie. Damn what I'd of done to tha....err, nevermind.
> 
> I actually forgot that the husky, I believe he was, was named Blitz. I knew there was something about him I liked.



The Husky was Exile, Blitz was the Doberman. :3


----------



## WelcomeTheCollapse (Nov 14, 2006)

Oh man, Road Rovers! I forgot what that show was called for a little while. Ah, the memories...

/Goes to watch on YouTube.


----------



## GrinninCroc (Nov 14, 2006)

OK, that Geko guy is great! 

I forgot to mention my love of "The Get-Along Gang".. but I think Retro furry experiences is material for another thread entirely! :lol:


----------



## Swampwulf (Nov 14, 2006)

Tony the Tiger.
( or at least his voice)

When I was a kid I had a pretty bad speech impediment. Sounded like Sylvester the Cat.
One of my better therapists gave us an assignment to pick someone on TV to try and sound like.
The rest of the kids in my group picked News Anchors, Popular Stars, and so forth.
Me?
I picked Tony the Tiger.
Somehow, the therpaist managed to contact *every single one* of the people we said we wanted to sound like. Mind you this was *waaaaaaaay* back in the 70's, well before the interwebs. I still don't know how she did it.

My point, finally, is that I got a letter from Mr. Thurl Ravenscroft, the voice actor that did the voice of Tony ( and sang 'You're a mean one, Mr. Grinch', was a lead voice in the original 'Pirates of the Caribean' ride, and a bunch of other stuff).

His kindness and encouragement was enough to give me the boost I needed to really apply myself to sound better.

Today, I'm asked on occasion if I've ever concidered doing 'Radio work' ( i.e. voiceover stuff).

I owe it to Tony ( Mr. Ravenscroft).
That's why he's my hero.

(original advertising art by Craig Kellman)


----------



## Bokracroc (Nov 14, 2006)

I'm boring, I just liked the guy on the Chomp bar.


----------



## diarmaidhuthence (Nov 14, 2006)

I remember Road Rovers, but I suppose the first was Simba followed by Street Sharks. Embarassing, really.


----------



## Mr Cullen (Nov 14, 2006)

........ MUDKIPS?


----------



## moebius_wazlib (Nov 14, 2006)

"All Dogs Go To Heaven". This is the first "talking animals" movie that I saw that I still remember and like. Gritty realism mixed with the fantasy of talking animals. Good story, too. As for idols, the Jim Henson company. For everything they do and have done.


----------



## badkittyamy (Nov 14, 2006)

Lists:

Street Sharks
Biker Mice from Mars
SWAT Cats
Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles

I mean seriously guys we all know these were the top guys back in the day.


----------



## Dragonrider1227 (Nov 14, 2006)

I'm stuck between Thundercats, and The Cat in the Hat. I seem to like cats XD
and who doesn't admire Pepe Le'Pew for his consitance?
No, wait. I know. The most famous furry of all. MICKEY MOUSE!!


----------



## Starblind (Nov 14, 2006)

Tigra the comic-book tiger girl.


----------



## insanityJ (Nov 14, 2006)

the biker mice from mars lol


----------



## gust (Nov 14, 2006)

Definatly the Sly Cooper games.


----------



## davuu (Nov 14, 2006)

^^  agrees with teddy ruxpin^^ but also what about thundercats^^

-   http://tn3-1.deviantart.com/fs10/300W/i/2006/092/a/c/thundercats_by_akhirah.jpg

^^


----------



## kyubi_youma (Nov 14, 2006)

kitsubaka said:
			
		

> Heathcliff.........O-O...or felix the cat. >->


 felix where <_< >_> <_< i definitely second felix the cat with his magic bag and such...... 
oh and your mouth seems a-little high........(ÂºoÂº)


----------



## Jotun (Nov 14, 2006)

insanityJ said:
			
		

> the biker mice from mars lol



Heh, I rememner that show.  It was EXCACTLY the same as "Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles" (Heroes in a half-shell, TURTLE POWER!).


----------



## dendora (Nov 18, 2006)

Road Rovers.... I watch it now and realise its total shit but back then I thought it was brilliant...
And Captain Bucky O'Hare.


----------



## Triad Fox (Nov 19, 2006)

Is Cthulhu a furry? No? Ah, well then I got nothing.


----------



## Kyrre (Nov 20, 2006)

How that one guy that had his own movie, and his name in the title.  You know, Roger Rabbit.  Oh mannnn did he land a hotly-drawn babe too!!

Who else... ummm, Robin Williams is furry enough to count, right?


----------



## guin (Nov 20, 2006)

Man, I guess I was like the only person who even remembers the sega megadrive. That was the first console that debued Miles Prower as a video game character, but before that I did play alot of vampire slayer, Gallon (aka Talbain) obviously was one of my idols. Along with Tails XD


----------



## LeonaWindrider (Nov 20, 2006)

Well as far as a scaly kind of idol, I'd have to say the show Dinosaucers from the mid 80's was very very big with me, and I'd have to say it's one of two shows that really started it all for me.  For those of you who have no idea what I'm talking about, or for those of you who were in love with the show also, check out the intro: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5uhZ8l56_p8

As far as a furry kind of idol, Fox McCloud from StarFox, hands down.  Yes, I'm one of those StarFox groupies   However I'm an "old school" fan of the SNES and Nintendo64 versions of the game, as well as the original comic.  

Sure, I wrote a little here and there prior to StarFox, but my obsession with not the game but the plot and characters was what really ushered me into the furry/anthro fandom.


----------



## GrinninCroc (Nov 20, 2006)

LeonaWindrider said:
			
		

> Well as far as a scaly kind of idol, I'd have to say the show Dinosaucers from the mid 80's was very very big with me, and I'd have to say it's one of two shows that really started it all for me.Â Â For those of you who have no idea what I'm talking about, or for those of you who were in love with the show also, check out the intro: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5uhZ8l56_p8



I did this: :shock:   





'kay, that Terix lass is hawt! And by the looks of things, the big red dude behind her has noticed that too! X=8D

http://www.geocities.com/dinosaucerspage/

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dinosaucers#Characters_.28Dinosaucers.29

Man I missed out on something there!


----------



## Sylvine (Nov 20, 2006)

Triad Fox said:
			
		

> Is Cthulhu a furry? No? Ah, well then I got nothing.



Well... not furry, but maybe... hmm... slither-y? bad-ass-octopus-god-ly? ^_~ 

Hmh... I really loved Einstein. 

The one from "Watchers" by Dean Koonz, of course. Though Albert apparently had quite a mane himself =P

~Sylv


----------



## Pumeleon (Nov 20, 2006)

Scruff McGruff, or Cheetara. I always did have a thing for Cheetara. Scruff McGruff was just the bee's knees.


----------



## garudaserpent (Nov 20, 2006)

:O  Dinosaucers!  I used to watch that all the freakin' time as a kid xD; I wanted to look it up on youtube but I didn't remember the name.  Thanks!


----------



## SwiftFur (Nov 20, 2006)

Riff Raff from the old Heathcliff and the Catillac Cat shows from the '80's...

When my friend and I were stupid little kids back then, we used to dress up and imitate them :roll:

Cleo was really hot too! heheh


----------



## Melo (Nov 24, 2006)

Teh Idolz.


----------



## Lobo Roo (Nov 24, 2006)

Hobbes, from Calvin and Hobbes of course....I luv that tiger. Still. 

http://www.cargal.org/images/gallery/albums/album54/calvin_hobbes_640_480.jpg


----------



## parrothead529 (Nov 26, 2006)

oh, definately hobbes!  He is the greatest ever
I really wanna look at those comics now....


----------



## LunaCatta (Nov 30, 2006)

Robin Hood is my favorite. <3


----------



## Icarus (Nov 30, 2006)

Xeno hug!!!






aww....he likes her ^w^


(xenos count too...right?)


----------



## Rhainor (Nov 30, 2006)

Icarus said:
			
		

> aww....he likes her



I would too!  There's just something nigh-irresistible about a 6-foot-tall woman who knows her way around a flamethrower.


----------



## Triad Fox (Nov 30, 2006)

Did anyone ever read the old "Pogo" comic strip by Walt Kelley? It was done a long time before my time, but is was really intellegent and full of good stuff. I always like the fox hipster character Seminole Sam.


----------



## wildbilltx (Dec 3, 2006)

Winnie The Pooh
Tom & Jerry 
Lots of Hanna Barbera characters from the 60's and 70's.
Balloo (especially in TaleSpin) and Robin Hood's Little John (basically the same character as Balloo)
Maid Marian (who could resist her?)
Don Karnage!


----------



## GrinninCroc (Dec 3, 2006)

wildbilltx said:
			
		

> Maid Marian (who could resist her?)


People who've seen 'Princess Sally Acorn' first! XD

You know... theres prolly a thread in this... 

Sexiest Furry Female? Hunkiest Furry Male? 

Hmmm... 

Post your support if you want to see them!


----------



## Pyrodemonfox (Dec 6, 2006)

i'm stuck between Cthulhu, Roger Rabbit, Bugs, eXile, robin hood, and Dex the coon.


----------



## uncia2000 (Dec 6, 2006)

Pyrodemonfox said:
			
		

> i'm stuck between Cthulhu...



_*kittychuckles*_

And before anyone says "not furry";





And no d100 SAN loss to boot?


----------

